# Wilkes County Hunting Club looking for members for 2008.



## HunterDoug (Dec 3, 2007)

The Southern Sportsman Hunting Club is looking for two new members for the 2008 season.  We have 1269 acres with planted pines, some hardwoods and mature pines, feed plots, cut over, and a good road system.  Our dues will be $700.  Please move on this quickly by calling Doug at 678-947-0631 or Brad at 404-725-1584.  We are a QDM club.  Last year we took two really nice bucks, a 9 pointer and a 12 pointer, plus 4 other smaller bucks.  This lease is located off of highway 378 @ 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA.  You can also email Doug at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.


----------



## lennyandmary (Dec 8, 2007)

o you have established rules? Anny electric & water for campers? I'm very interested in joining a lease.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 8, 2007)

*???*

How many members? What are the rules? Guest? Campsite? Any pics?  jasonuga@bellsouth.net  feel free to e mail me any info


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 10, 2007)

*Southern Sportsman Hunting Club*

Hi Jason,

I will send you a copy of the rules this evening from home via email.  We will have 26 members on 1269 acres which is 2 square miles.  The most hunters we have had on any given week end is 12 so you can see there should be no issues with over lap.  The piece of property is a fine diverse habitat and supports plenty of deer and Turkey.

Our guest rule is each member gets 2 visitor days per year not to be taken on opening week of bow, ml, or modern firearms.  After that members are welcome. When you join your wife plus 2 children under age 18 automatically become members too.  You $700 dues also pays for your portion of @8acres in feed plots both Spring and Fall.

Look for some info this evening.

Best regards,

Doug, 678-641-0233


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

I got it thanks. I'm going to look over the info and think about it for sure. I've been at a club real close to my house for 2 years. I've harvested 1 buck that was because of an abnormal rack and it was also charging me. Long story but funny. This year I've seen ZERO deer all year.. I'm probably going to stay in this lease but want something else where I feel there are at least a chance to see a deer. When are club dues due? Are you going to show the property once season is over?


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Jason,

We need the dues in before March 1st so you can submit them anytime between now and then.  Call me to discuss coming to look.  

Doug, 678-947-0631


----------



## mcpedman4 (Dec 12, 2007)

Is there room for campers and if so is there water and electric.  Is your spot reserved once your dues are paid or once agreement is made you have until march 1st to pay them.


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 13, 2007)

We have a nice camping area which has a community fire pit, 2 picnic tables, horse shoe pit, and a commercial privey.  We have plenty of level spots for campers and several campers are parked there all year.  There is no water or electricity.  

Your spot can be reserved if you want to put a 1/2 deposit down now with the remainder due March 1st.  If you pay the remainder after March 1st you cannot Turkey hunt.  The deposit is non refundable.

Call for more questions and send me an email at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.  I can then send you a copy of the rules, directions, and other information.

Best regards,

Doug, 678-641-0233


----------



## hicktownboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Doug,
I hunt in Wilkes this year and am looking for a QDM club.  What is your QDM rules?  I will send you a PM with my phone number.
Thanks, htb.


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 18, 2007)

We will be available the weekend after Christmas for those who would like to come and see the lease.  Please call to set up an appointment.  Call Doug 678-641-0233 after 7:00PM


----------



## jack butler (Dec 23, 2007)

joined this year saw lots deer lots of small bucks that should be good for years every nice had a good year


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 23, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## jack butler (Dec 27, 2007)

turkey season is comming up and we are loaded with them


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## HunterDoug (Dec 31, 2007)

There are 6 however their could be more depending on how our membership drive goes.  We have a healthy population of birds and had a great deer season.  One member took a 12 Point Buck with a 18.5" inside spread.  Let me know if you are interested and I'll send you some information.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## pcann (Jan 4, 2008)

Where in Wilkes County is the club?


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 4, 2008)

The club is located 5 miles West of Lincolnton, GA off of Hwy. 378.  The club is on the Wilkes and Lincoln Counties borders.  For more information please email me at d_lyon@bellsouth.net or call us at 678-947-0631 in the evenings.  We had a great deer season this year.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## BBD (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Doug This Is Michael Could You Or Brad Give Me A Call 770-560-6892 I Need To Find Out Some Info About The Dues That We Had Talked About When Me And My Wife Came And Looked At The Land.i Look Foward To Hunting With Yall This Coming Up Season.


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Michael,

Brad will call you shortly.  Did you receive the email with the attachments I sent you this past Sunday?  Let me know.

Best regards,

Doug, 678-641-0233


----------



## jack butler (Jan 15, 2008)

just a few spots open near athens


----------



## toddboucher (Jan 15, 2008)

jack butler said:


> just a few spots open near athens



Jack I live in Lula how far of a drive is it from mayesville.


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 15, 2008)

Maysville to Lincolnton is @ 85 miles.  Call us if you are interested in pursuing a membership or email me a d_lyon@bellsouth.net.  We only have a couple of spots left.

Doug


----------



## jack butler (Jan 17, 2008)

toddboucher  i think if you take 52 down to 98 in maysille then thu daniellsville to lexington then east on 78 to washington its all back roads  all together about 110 miles


----------



## jack butler (Jan 25, 2008)

how many openings do we have left?


----------



## HunterDoug (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Jack,

Thanks for getting us TTT.  We have taken 10 new members and that may be it.  We will know better by March 1st to see how many current members return.  We will probably have 2 to 4 more openings after March 1st. We are starting a waiting list for those who want to join.  We have 2 on the list right now.   Congratulations on that nice 8 Pointer you harvested this year! You should put that in as your picture.

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 14, 2008)

We currently have 4 membership openings still available as of 2/14/2008.  Call us while there is still time to get in on the Spring Turkey season.  We have plenty of birds.  TTT


----------



## jimmy jones (Feb 28, 2008)

My name is Jimmy Jones and i am looking for a good hunting club to join , not to many members please send reply thank you


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

We are planning to have 28 members on our 1269 acre lease.  Don't let that scare you because we have been managing this hunting club 27 years and only a portion of the 28 ever show up.  After opening weekend you have the property to yourself and that is almost 2 square miles.  We currently have several openings and can entertain you and friend if you need.  I will be down there tomorrow if you would like to look at it.  Give me a call this evening at 678-947-0631.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## jimmy jones (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Doug Im Just Getting Back To This Add But How Many Miles Are You Out Of Atlanta Ga?
And How Much Is That Dues Per Season ?
And I Probly Want Be Able To Come This Week End


----------



## HunterDoug (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

From Atlanta to our club location is @ 130 miles or about 2 hrs and 15 minutes.  Dues are $700 per season and include your wife plus two children under age 18yrs.  Give me a call to discuss at 678-947-0631.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## jimmy jones (Mar 11, 2008)

HEY Doug yes i am happy to hear from you, i need some more info please.

when does your season began and end, and how much time do i have to get in on the membership? 
give me a call when you can i tried to call you today but no answer 404 212 8088 cell is best 404 693 6736 thanks jimmy


----------



## HunterDoug (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

Here are the season dates for 2008 - 2009.

Archery             Sept. 13 - Oct. 10
P. Weapons      Oct. 11 - 17
Firearm North   Oct. 18 - Jan 1
               South  Oct. 18 - Jan 15

Limit 12, no more than 2 bucks, one of the 2 bucks must have 4 on one side with one inch tine lengths.  There are other restrictions depending on the specific county.  Check out the website www.gohuntgeorgia.com.

We'll give you a call today.

Best regards,

Doug, 678-641-0233


----------



## HunterDoug (Apr 30, 2008)

We have 1 membership opening for this year.  We have already put in our Summer feed plots and they look great.  Call me at 678-947-0631 or email me at d_lyon@bellsouth.net.  We have a nice lease that holds plenty of deer and Turkey.  We look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## jack butler (May 1, 2008)

doug i told a guy about our club and he is thinking about it


----------



## HunterDoug (May 5, 2008)

Hi Jack,

Have the guy call me.  It appears we have two guys who were last year members that will not be renewing although they told us they were.  I need to cover at least one of them.  We appreciate any new prospect you can recommend.

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## rab1951 (May 17, 2008)

Do you have any hogs on the property?


----------



## HunterDoug (May 19, 2008)

We have a few hogs however not many.  The largest population is deer and then Turkey.  Are you interested?


----------

